# Who knows more about this model J.C. Higgins.



## Lowjack'r (Dec 8, 2015)

Who can tell me more about this model J.C. Higgins Ladies bike.
Wich era is the bike build?
What's the name of this model?
All other info is welcome.





Does it have the correct parts?




Model nr. 505 234
Serial nr. A0787923


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 8, 2015)

Monark built Higgins, pretty cool. Not too many Monark built Higgins around, they were usually built be Westfield or Murray. looks like mid 50's to me.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Dec 8, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Monark built Higgins, pretty cool. Not too many Monark built Higgins around, they were usually built be Westfield or Murray. looks like mid 50's to me.




Thanks Euphman06. 
The headbadge is the same as on my Colorflow



 and says Sears Roebuck and Co. 

Is that correct for a Monark built?


----------



## the tinker (Dec 8, 2015)

I believe that serial number on a Monark badged bike would be 1950. Monark most likely had a different series of I.D. numbers for Sears Roebuck because it sure does not look 1950. Since the fenders look middle weight a good guess as to year would be monarks last stab at building bikes. I would say 1956-57. Huffman Co. took over production in 1958. 
Monark made bikes for many companies including ,Spiegel[Airman], Truevalue[Trutest] Sears[ Elgin]  Montgomery Wards and Firestone.
Pictured here is a Pre W.W. 2 Sears Elgin badged Monark.


----------



## Ross (Dec 8, 2015)

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like a 700k series serial, which would be 49-50.


----------



## Lowjack'r (Jan 3, 2016)

*Who knows what the value of this bike could be?*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2016)

$100-150 max where I live. Late 50s, lower level trim, girls bikes are a tough sell. V/r Shawn


----------

